# Latest Forum Enhancement/Additions



## phreebsd

Evening, Everyone!

I'd like to take a minute and update everyone and make you aware of some of the new enhancements to the site.


Added Current Gas Prices temperature map page - this is a neat map. It's always current and you can zoom in to street level and see prices at individual gas stations in your area or you can just look at the high level and get a feel of prices to the local area or anywhere you may travel. Links to the page have been added to the Quick Links drop down menu in the Navbar and it is also found in the Site Navigation module on the main page of the site. (you can reach the main page by clicking the Logo at the very top)
Added a button to the postbit area (this is where the text of your post is) that will take you to the top of the forum. Some threads are very long and scrolling back to the top after posting is a hassle. Well, be hasseled no more!
Few minor modifications to make the site load faster
Added BBcode for photobucket videos. just post your photobucket videolink between 
That's it for now.. 
phreebsd


----------



## Polaris425

good work :rockn:


----------

